# It's time for, what is it?



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2017)

A simple gadget that some folks used on a daily basis.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 22, 2017)

Don't have a clue on that one  Pappy,   but thanks for bringing 'What  Is It'   back to life!


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2017)

Is it a knife rest?


----------



## AprilT (Apr 22, 2017)

looks like something to grind food products, like corn, wheat beans herbs and the like from solids to powder form.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2017)

jujube said:


> Is it a knife rest?



Nope..sorry.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2017)

AprilT said:


> looks like something to grind food products, like corn, wheat beans herbs and the like from solids to powder form.



Nope...sorry....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2017)

A hole punch to plant seeds?


----------



## AprilT (Apr 22, 2017)

I could think of some other things but, they might get me banned.

How about a tool for working metal shapes or a nail pounder.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2017)

AprilT said:


> I could think of some other things but, they might get me banned.
> 
> How about a tool for working metal shapes or a nail pounder.



Sorry....


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2017)

Sorry. Was trying to quote you together and I messed it up. Anyway, nope on all counts.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 22, 2017)

A pipe tamper?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 22, 2017)

Pappy.  I hope we find out what it is before bedtime tonight!

Otherwise, I'll toss and turn all night long  thinking about it.   :aargh:


----------



## Temperance (Apr 22, 2017)

How about a hint, Pappy.  Please.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh wait, I didn't see that part about it being just 3".  Hmmmmm, this will take some more thought.  I'll have to think harder.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 22, 2017)

AprilT said:


> Oh wait, I didn't see that part about it being just 3".  Hmmmmm, this will take some more thought.  I'll have to think harder.




Wait, wait, like a nail bolt or something.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2017)

Hint: It's something that you wouldn't use on today's cell phones. Bet you get it now. :sentimental:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 22, 2017)

A rotary telephone dialer, it seems too fancy for such a simple task.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2017)

Aunt Bea nailed it. Seems a little overboard to me too.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 22, 2017)

I never would have got it.   I always used my index finger;  Ya know; next to the  one I use while driving my car in heavy traffic.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 22, 2017)

Nor would I have guessed that in a million years.  We always settled for a pencil or pen.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> A rotary telephone dialer, it seems too fancy for such a simple task.



Congratulations Bea! 



Falcon said:


> I never would have got it.   I always used my index finger;  Ya know; next to the  one I use while driving my car in heavy traffic.



:lol: Yeah, I wouldn't want to wear out the one I use while driving in heavy traffic! :drive:


----------



## Temperance (Apr 22, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Hint: It's something that you wouldn't use on today's cell phones. Bet you get it now. :sentimental:


Came back too late, but thank you Pappy for the hint


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 23, 2017)

Good one, Pappy! I would never have guessed it.


----------



## jujube (Apr 23, 2017)

I never knew they had such a thing.  Us poor'uns just used a finger.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2017)

Covered in spikes. There are different shapes and sizes, but all are shallow in depth. What in the world are they?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 29, 2017)

To wipe the mud  off your shoes ?


----------



## Kadee (Aug 29, 2017)

Flower arrangement holder ( to hold large flowers upright in a  vase ) ??


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2017)

I agree with Kadee46, they look like old florist _frogs_.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2017)

Bear deterrent, used to keep Bears from entering your log cabin. I've been watching to many Alaska shows.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 29, 2017)

No idea at all.


----------



## IKE (Aug 29, 2017)

I think I know this one.......hairbrushes for a Yeti, right ?


----------



## jujube (Aug 29, 2017)

The ones on the left look like beds for very small Indian mystics....


----------



## Falcon (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh  Yeah  Jujube;  The old Bed  of Nails.   Could be.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2017)

They are floral frogs. They sit at the bottom of a vase and the flower stems are impaled on the spikes to keep them upright. Often they are made of zinc so as to avoid the issue of rust since they sit in the water like frogs. 

Some florists still use them.

You guys are funny.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2017)

What is this?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2017)

I think I know what it is Rose.... but I'll let others have a chance...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2017)

Hollydolly messaged me with the right answer. Please feel free to post any guesses until tomorrow!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 30, 2017)

Could be a coffee grinder or a pepper mill.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2017)

No, sorry Falcon.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 30, 2017)

Ice crusher


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ice crusher



I'll drink to that!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 30, 2017)

It's a Deluxe Limited Edition Popeil Pocket Fisherman.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 30, 2017)

A coffee bean grinder ???


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 30, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Oh  Yeah  Jujube;  The old Bed  of Nails.   Could be.



A scratch pad?


----------



## Greyson (Aug 31, 2017)

Should they have had one on the Titanic for crushing ice ? Is it an ice-crusher ?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2017)

The winners are-

HollyDolly (via pm)
Ken N Texas
Aunt Bea
Greyson 

ICE CRUSHER

(Honorable Mention to SifuPhil -even though he is Ron Popeil's illegitimate nephew, twice removed)

Thanks for playing, all! Someone else have a mystery item to share?


----------



## Greyson (Aug 31, 2017)

What can it be ???


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2017)

*What is it*

Here's another what is it.  

Clue.  It's not old.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 31, 2017)

camper6 said:


> here's another what is it.
> 
> Clue.  It's not old.
> 
> View attachment 41480



i think it's a capacitor


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2017)

Greyson said:


> i think it's a capacitor



No.  Not a capacitor.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 31, 2017)

Greyson said:


> i think it's a capacitor



A resistor ?


----------



## Greyson (Aug 31, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> No.  Not a capacitor.



or transistor ?


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 31, 2017)

Greyson said:


> What can it be ???



Some kind of antique lighting effects box?  Both discs spin creating different combinations of colors?


----------



## Greyson (Aug 31, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Some kind of antique lighting effects box?  Both discs spin creating different combinations of colors?



​A lovely idea but no ... it is not an early Pink Floyd type light effect machine ...


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2017)

Not a capacitor or resistor. Another clue. Used in the kitchen.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2017)

Greyson, I can't imagine.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Here's another what is it.
> 
> Clue.  It's not old.
> 
> View attachment 41480



Is it an automatic pot stirrer?


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Is it an automatic pot stirrer?



Yes. It has four batteries in it and three speeds.  The most fantastic gadget I ever bought.  

When you have a recipe that calls for low heat or medium heat and constant stirring it takes forever.  With this gadget it sits in the pot and just revolves with the paddle stirring.  When I make lemon pie now it's almost automatic.  As soon as the gadget slows down it's thick enough.

Also great for soup.  I bought it about four years ago at the Dollarama.  I have never seen one since.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2017)

Here is another what is it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2017)

CORRECTION ON THE FLORAL FROG thing. Kadee was the only one who knew it. I missed the page her answer was on. So sorry Kadee and thank you for playing!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Here is another what is it.



A tool for making grooves on a pole?


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2017)

It's a holder for slicing Salamis ? I need one of those.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2017)

Greyson I don't know what that item is but whoever had it sure didn't take care of it.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 31, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Greyson I don't know what that item is but whoever had it sure didn't take care of it.



CEE-CEE got the answer right yesterday it is a tool for testing eyesight!  They were quite common at railroad stations, where they were used to gauge the eyesight of potential employees. Similar devices are still used in optometrists’ offices to this very day!


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 3, 2017)

Here's a tough one. The last one I gave was too easy.  Anyone need a clue, just ask.


----------

